# After hibernate: "no wireless extensions"

## yendy

The problem is after "hibernation-ram" then there is no way to reestablish network connection, the only resort is to reboot the computer.

(Please, read below)Last edited by yendy on Sun Nov 14, 2010 2:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## chithanh

If you use the wpa_supplicant method, it will reconnect after disconnect.

wpa_supplicant works with WPA, WEP and unencrypted networks.

----------

## yendy

Thank you for your kind reply, I've already emerged and tried wicd, and it seems work fine... 

Perhaps until I put the laptop into suspension to ram - either by the command "hibernate-ram" or using this script:

```
/etc/acpi/lidbtn.sh   [----] 57 L:[  1+12  13/ 34] *(259 / 586b)   10 0x00A

#!/bin/sh

if [ -e /tmp/lidclose ]

then

        logger "[" `date` "] Wakeup from standby (lid opened)"

.

        #Why not play a wakeup sound?

        #aplay wakeup.wav

.

        rm /tmp/lidclose

else

        logger "[" `date` "] Go to standby (lid closed)".

.

        #Why not play a shutdown sound

        #aplay shutdown.wav

        touch /tmp/lidclose

        # USB Module

        rmmod uhci_hcd

        rmmod ehci_hcd

        /sbin/hwclock --systohc

        echo mem > /sys/power/state

        /sbin/hwclock --hctosys

        modprobe uhci_hcd

        modprobe ehci_hcd

fi

```

After waking up the network doesn't get up anymore  :Sad: 

Restarting wicd gets nothing:

```
#iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

```

Since hardware drivers seem don't work so tried reloading wi-fi modules (orinoco), but they can not be unloaded:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ehci_hcd               27964  0

uhci_hcd               15887  0

snd_pcm_oss            16545  0

snd_mixer_oss          10162  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            19229  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3564  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                33037  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          3557  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

phc_intel               7384  0

snd_intel8x0           19495  1

sdhci_pci               4934  0

snd_ac97_codec         77456  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                 654  1 snd_ac97_codec

orinoco_cs              7613  1

orinoco                48179  1 orinoco_cs

snd_pcm                42257  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              12234  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

sdhci                  11667  1 sdhci_pci

cfg80211              102663  1 orinoco

rfkill                 10232  1 cfg80211

mmc_core               36805  1 sdhci

led_class               1499  1 sdhci

b44                    20585  0

snd                    31744  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,

soundcore               3527  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          4729  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

# modprobe -r  orinoco orinoco_cs

FATAL: Module orinoco is in use.

# modprobe --show-depends  orinoco_cs

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/rfkill/rfkill.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/wireless/cfg80211.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/orinoco.ko

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/orinoco_cs.ko

# modprobe -r  orinoco orinoco_cs cfg80211 rfkill

FATAL: Module orinoco is in use.

# modprobe -r -i -v orinoco orinoco_cs cfg80211 rfkill

FATAL: Module orinoco is in use.
```

What to do now? Indeed wicd gives the possibility to handle connections at will very easy, but no hibernation is possible.  :Sad: 

----------

## Goverp

I get a similar problem (though different messages) sporadically - my wireless connection doesn't always work after resume from hibernation.  When it doesn't, I find that "rfkill list wifi" shows some wlireless connections blocked.  Something along the lines of

```
rfkill unblock wifi

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

then cures the problem.

----------

## yendy

not in this case, after resumption there's still:

```
# rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

```

----------

## xavier10

I also have issues with wireless after de-hibernating.

Restarting wicd actually does not seem to fail, however, it report connecting to an absurd network and there is no way to get it to connect to my own network, even using wicd-client. Then, only reboot will get me connect to the right network again.

The rfkill method does not work: actually it does not report wifi as blocked.

I am running wicd 1.7.0, on an Asus eee PC, with Atheros AR285 controller. I wonder whether I should unload / reload some modules, or whether the issue simply lies in the configuration of wicd...

----------

